
Please don't post about WWDC tommorow - paprikawuerzung
I don&#x27;t think the WWDC with it&#x27;s (as some other user said it) &quot;shiny new devices&quot; is relevant given the current situation. Just a thought.
======
mcintyre1994
What should we post about then? Just keep repeating the same articles until
anyone interested in the usual HN stuff disappears?

~~~
yareally
Agreed. I would consider almost any sort of alternative content refreshing at
this point, even if it's something I don't actively follow. Sadly, I've been
upvoting stuff I wouldn't normally upvote the last few days just for the sake
of it being something different in hope that others would do so as well.

~~~
paprikawuerzung
"Hacker News"... that term does not only refer to some programming stuff -
like a new javascript library or some startup with a new idea... I don't think
that Apple's "Developer Conference" (...) is something interesting right now.

As "Hackers" and technology affine people we are the ones to actually be
interested in this - share as much information (every new leak) with others.
If we find some new apple product more important - god have faith with this
world...

(sorry for the passive aggressive way I wrote it - I am little heated)

------
GuriK
Would be better then massive PRISM panic

